# Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Girls are in the AIR!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Tomorrow is the day im FINALLY going to the airport! My girls passed there health tests with flying colors and are going to be shipped early in the morning!

Im not sure HOW I will get any sleep tonight, Im so excited and Nervous all at the same time!

I really hope everything goes well and there are NO problems! I have been waiting almost 4 years for these girls, so everything needs to be ok!

They are flying Contenintal which kinda scares me now after what happened with Debs Buck, but hopefully these people will be nice and the girls wont have any layovers.

Please send good thoughts! I need them! lol and my friend Lisa(GoldCityGoats) who will be tagging along! Im sure shes pretty excited too, we have been talking about these 2 girls since March, so both of us have been waiting FOREVER! lol

I will hopefully update my facebook tomorrow as we journey to the airport, so if you arent my friend, go find me and friend me! If you want the latest updates LOL. I can also post some pics once I get them! Hopefully I dont pass out or anything HAHA

Anyway thanks to everyone who has been following my "secret" thread! This is what it was ALL about!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Tomorrows the day!*

Yay! I'm so happy for you!!! I hope everything goes well. I'll be waiting for lots of pictures!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Tomorrows the day!*

Soo excited for you!! Can;t wait for photos!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Tomorrows the day!*

I'm really happy for you!! Congrats again and make sure to take lots of pics and post here for us!!  Crossing my fingers everything goes smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Tomorrows the day!*

Thanks guys!

IM SO EXCITED! And really hoping this is a good experience for me, so I will want to try it again! Everything seems to be ok, we are planning to leave a little early so we can drop off a goat at a friends house.

I dont know how much sleep I will get, UGH im just too excited! LOL

Pics will be taken as soon as they get home! I may take a few of them in the crate, depends how crazy I am hehe

Thanks for suporting me hehe I needed someone to talk to about this!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Almost time! Im SOOO excited! Tomorrows the day!*

hip hip hooray  hoping for a safe trip


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, the girls are officially in the air on their way to me!

EEEEKKKKK IM SO EXCITED!

Of course I barely slept LOL

Got new batteries to put in my camera and im all ready to go see them! They wont be here for HOURS! But im just so excited!

Good thing I have a friend going with me, hopefully she will keep me sane haha


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What time do they get to Cali? I'm excited to see pics! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What time to you go pick them up?? Photos!! :greengrin:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm excited for you too! I still remember the intense feeling of anticipation when my first goaties made their trip on Delta's PetFirst fr: C.A. to Minnesota. Makes Christmas morning look tame!

Let us know as soon as they are safely in your possession!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are they there yet?? :GAAH:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SORRY GUYS!

Its hard to update when your driving LOL

Anyway! YES THEY ARE HERE!! It was a perfect ride! We got there, and the girls were waiting! Took them home, and put them with the herd. they got rammed a little but not too much.

They are both sticking so close to eachother! They are VERY dairy! 

Will get pics in a little bit! Im so darn tired I need to go sit down for a little, its been a very long day

OH and they arrived here at 11:25, they have been in the air since 11pm last night my time! I think anyway, poor girls!

They seem healthy, saw both poop and pee, and they were happily chewing they cud the whole way home


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...that's great Laura!! I'm glad they arrived safe and sound! Get lots of pics after you get some rest! :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, I lied, Im just too tired tonight LOL. I will do it in the morning!

But they look really nice! I cant believe how dairy they are! Cant wait to see them grow! Everyone seems to be ok with the new girls in the pen. 

I took like 100 pics of them just today haha so I will have to go look through and put up some good ones! Im sure I will take more this week, Im going to be house sitting right next door so I can go check on them alot lol

All I can say, is im one HAPPY wattle lover right now


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad they are there safe and sound.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

PICTURES PLEASE!!! Don't keep us waiting, and make this into another 20 page thread! We need pictures! :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Photos??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL sorry!

I was so busy because I was getting ready to house sit and then ended up having no time to upload some, now im not at home house sitting and babysitting at the same time GRRRR

I will try to upload some right now!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: Can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

me too...... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry once again lol

Im trying but its taking a while to go on photobucket! 

I promise they are SUPER cute though!

And doing great, settled in and actually kinda hanging with the herd!


----------

